# Some end grain boards



## Texasstate (Dec 24, 2017)

End grain cutting boards

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice boards! What wood did you use? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 24, 2017)

Bottom board is granadillo I was told
The flag is walnut, Paduak, and ash
The other one is goncalo alves I was told

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2017)

Very nice boards.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Awesome cutting boards Justin! Those truly sweet!!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2017)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 26, 2017)

Gawjus, just Gawjus!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2017)

Flag board is really cool. All are good. Unusual wood species used. Chuck


----------

